# Yearling Uglies...if you dare



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I don't have pictures but I certainly went through my own 'Yearling Uglies' from the age of 10 to about 19/20! lol. A mixture of chubbiness, braces, frizzy hair and bad dress sense I suppose.

I have never owned a youngster myself but at the yard, we had a yearling who had a scrawny little body and a huge head! She was also a little thick which just added to her ridiculous appearance. She has turned out to be quite a pretty young mare though!


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Nibbles ugly stage -the man we bought her from said she was pot bellied with huge ears at that stage. The second picture is on her 2 nd birthday


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't have any particularly ugly yearling pictures unfortunately. As far as I go, When I was 12-16 or so I adored horses, felt like I should have been born a hundred or so years ago, at the time of little house on the prairie, and came from a family with a good share of former west coast hippies. Imagine the effect that had on my wardrobe!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Kenzie's ugliest stage was probably 17-20 months old because she was still recovering from her ear injury, still very thin, and TRYING to grow. She was actually so ugly at one point that someone made a meme of her making fun of poorly bred TBs xD



















At almost two she finally started looking better, but I sold her shortly after. Her new owner says she's a beau though!



















but of course every time you think a horse is starting to look decent they pull one of these:










Then my little mare Sour had poor confo anyways, so her yearling fuglies were BAD.

18 months









4 years


















No way I'm posting MY yearling uglies though ;D


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh dear, a week or so before we went to get Izzie, I was sent pictures. I looked at them and thought "what in the world am I getting myself into??"


















Fortunately we still wanted her when we went to look at her. Her personality won us over. She has turned into a great little mare


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Tazzie - WOW! I would never have thought that beauty would come out of that baby! That's puberty done RIGHT lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I was fortunate that I never really went through a yearling fugly stage myself. 

However, I've had a couple of really ugly horses grow up here LOL.

Taz was serious about his yearling fuglies. I think he was trying to set a record for "world's ugliest horse" or something.


But I think he grew up nice (old picture from last summer as a 3 year old, I need to get some new ones)


Then I've got Talyn. She's almost 2 and still hasn't outgrown her uglies.

This is what she looked like just shortly after I brought her home


And here she is now, just right at a year later


Rafe was lucky, he never really went through a _bad _fugly stage. This was about the worst he ever looked.


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

ForeverSunRider said:


> Tazzie - WOW! I would never have thought that beauty would come out of that baby! That's puberty done RIGHT lol


Thanks! We were skeptical that she would ever turn into anything more worthwhile than a fun trail horse, but she sure proved us wrong! I have a friend who calls herself a canter snob and says she'd ride Izzie at a canter all day long if I let her. Definitely puberty done right!


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

this is Rosie <3 first pic is when I rescued her at a year and a half, and the second pic is of her at 5 years.


----------



## BreannaMarie (Dec 9, 2012)

BreannaMarie said:


> this is Rosie <3 first pic is when I rescued her at a year and a half, and the second pic is of her at 5 years.


first pic didn't load.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Tazzie said:


> Oh dear, a week or so before we went to get Izzie, I was sent pictures. I looked at them and thought "what in the world am I getting myself into??"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously...where did you get those polos? I am in love!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

CLaPorte, I got them from WhinneyWear  She's on Facebook or you can visit her website (whinneywear.com). She is based out of WI, and makes custom pretty much everything. I think these specific ones were tie dye peace sign. If you say you saw them on Izzie, she'll know what you're talking about haha!


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

Well my girls have just entered into their fugly yearling stage…and by fugly I mean FUGLY lol More Phoebe than Ruby. 

Phoebe is technically only 9 months but same difference. ;-)

















Ruby was a year on March 13th.  She's not as awkward. haha


----------



## Saucy12 (Aug 3, 2013)

Sky isn't a yearling yet (8 months old) but she is definitely going through a fugly stage too.. butt high, gangly, hay belly and super fuzzy  but she is starting to shed out now yay!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Here are some photos of Rodeo as a yearling....





And here he is this past summer...


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

These photos are awful sorry but i didn't take them.

Phoenix at 2 days old:









A little older but i'm not sure how old, maybe a few months:









and for how he looks now that's him in my avatar


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

ForeverSunRider said:


> Unless I'm the only one who was ever ugly as all get out haha.


No... I'll own up to it. Seeing as how everyone else has "conveniently" glossed over it! 
Look, I started out adorable! Somewhere around five my mom thought BIG BAGS! When I was old enough to have a say I grew them out and rebelled by gelling my hair tightly to my head and pony-tailing it. At some point my sister tried to voice-of-reason me into embracing other hair styles (which would have been GREAT if someone clued me in on how to use a magical straightener or God forbid, curling iron...)

So around 14 I looked like this, not only will I admit it but I'll go ahead and get it off my chest by showing the world just how awesome I can be.









Don't worry! Some time between my "fourth brother to the group Hanson" phase and now, twelve years later, I've managed to get it together to look quasi acceptable in a Walmart - If you can look past the ears that is :wink:









My yearlings, on the other hand, do not seem to have the uglies as bad as I did. Tribby is a year and a half old here, Zion just turned one:









In fact, they were all cute as kids. My love, Molly, as a yearling:









And at age 25:









Molly's colt Image as a late yearling:









Current photo as a dirty old man :lol::


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

This is Duke a few weeks after i got him, as a yearling.








that same winter,









As a two year old,


----------



## Papermustang (Apr 6, 2014)

This topic is great.  Here is my draft mare as 2,5 years old...










...and 5 years later.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow csim rodeo has some serious muscle how did you do that?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

My sisters horse I don't think ever grew out of his fugly stage btw he's nine in this pic


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Zoey isn't a yearling yet, a little less than two months to go.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Joey looks better than he did last winter, that's for sure! I don't think Walter was every too ugly lol


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Maverick officially turned 1 today, and well......:shock:

It appears his back end shot up like 3 inches overnight!


----------



## b7afonso (Apr 2, 2014)

Bwahhaa some of these posts are so good and the transformations are brilliant! 

Here's my little fugly...his back and bum is higher than the front and he's almost always dirty and scruffy! He will be beautiful one day...


----------



## palominogal (Feb 6, 2014)

Dallas used to be the ugliest thing I had ever laid eyes on. His should stuck out, his neck was too long, he had a pot belly, his mane never wanted to do much.


----------

